# проблема с HASP SRM Protection system



## Muller (14.05.2018)

Здравствуйте коллеги, не открывается арм по учету заявок. Программа перед запуском пишет 


> Unable to access HASP SRM Run-time Environment (H0033)





Так же после непойми чего стала появляться другая ошибка

```
HASP key not found (H00007)
```



Похоже я где то вокруг да около хожу а в чем дело не пойму, хасп вроде есть а прога не работает..


----------



## ROOT (14.05.2018)

Где воткнут usb токен - в вашем ПК или где то в сети? hasp ключи умеют работать over IP по сети.
Проверьте что установлен корректный драйвер.


----------



## Muller (14.05.2018)

ROOT сказал(а):


> Где воткнут usb токен - в вашем ПК или где то в сети? hasp ключи умеют работать over IP по сети.
> Проверьте что установлен корректный драйвер.



есть сервер с базой данных - в нее воткнут этот самый ключ hasp, раньше работало а теперь перестало. клиент арм установлен у меня на компе...


----------



## Surf_rider (14.05.2018)

Видимо на вашем ПК что то изменилось с настройками ключа. Вбейте в браузере localhost 1947 hasp , точнее localhost:1947 
там должен быть в настройках прописан удаленный токен. Проверьте если его там нет или он "Disconnected" то разбирайтесь с сервером. Или просто заново укажите ip сервера с hasp


----------



## Muller (14.05.2018)

Спасибо, перенастроил. Ключ отвалился видимо.


----------

